# Not bad for my first time



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Not perfect but it was my first time doing it.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool - nicely done.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You have a lot of patience!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome job. Looks great. How long did it take to tape it out?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Awesome job. Looks great. How long did it take to tape it out?


It took about 3 hours to lay out the tape.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

TorresPainting1 said:


> It took about 3 hours to lay out the tape.


To lay it out and tape it? I would have guessed longer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

TorresPainting1 said:


> It took about 3 hours to lay out the tape.





slinger58 said:


> To lay it out and tape it? I would have guessed longer. :thumbsup:


Same here figured it would take more than 3 hours.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Same here figured it would take more than 3 hours.


I'm guessing Torres has a younger and fresher brain than some here.:yes:


----------



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Had a rough layout on paper just had to transfer it to the wall. It's a small wall plus I used a self leveling laser. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Impressive!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Torres. Always great when a plan falls smoothly into place.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Great work, something like that ought to be worth more than treefidy in todays world.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool pattern, seems to have come out well! Keep up the awesome work.


----------

